# jax redfish



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

Cool video. You nearly lost that rig. good reflexes.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks like a blast without giving up any honey hole info is a majority of the intracoastal grass banks like that up there? ie: would that area be a good flood tide fishery? Ive been looking to take a trip this year somewhere within an hour or two to make a day out of it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool video


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

ADicus said:


> Looks like a blast without giving up any honey hole info is a majority of the intracoastal grass banks like that up there? ie: would that area be a good flood tide fishery? Ive been looking to take a trip this year somewhere within an hour or two to make a day out of it.


There's a lot of that all around here. A fish on every corner at least I tell myself


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

ADicus said:


> Looks like a blast without giving up any honey hole info is a majority of the intracoastal grass banks like that up there? ie: would that area be a good flood tide fishery? Ive been looking to take a trip this year somewhere within an hour or two to make a day out of it.


An hour or two from where?


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

New Smyrna Beach. I'd like to one day make it up to GA/SC are. But baby steps for now.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would stop at nefl sega area and not worry about chucktown or Hhi ADicus.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Agreed. St. Augustine is far enough


----------



## jchin7 (May 17, 2018)

Nice video.


----------



## gestes11 (10 mo ago)

Great video


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

gestes11 said:


> Great video


@gestes11 what are you desperately trying to sell? Your 1 word replies to old posts makes it obvious what your goal is. Be relevent and engage to add useful content.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice what side of jax?they are turning on big time in sisters creek


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

No redfish in Jacksonville. Trust me, I’ve looked everywhere. Better luck finding them somewhere, anywhere, else.


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

Great vid


----------



## DAY Job (Aug 9, 2018)

Salt said:


> No redfish in Jacksonville. Trust me, I’ve looked everywhere. Better luck finding them somewhere, anywhere, else.


Agreed.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Very nice!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Marshdweller08 said:


> @gestes11 what are you desperately trying to sell? Your 1 word replies to old posts makes it obvious what your goal is. Be relevent and engage to add useful content.


At least there’s some verbiage! I’ve seen some recent “joiners” that just post a blank screen response!


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

The Fin said:


> At least there’s some verbiage! I’ve seen some recent “joiners” that just post a blank screen response!


the most idiotic is the simple "."


----------

